# Period delayed by Suprefact Injections



## Hope4aMiracle (Nov 8, 2010)

I am on day 8 of taking suprefact (one 0.5ml injection each morning) to down reg. My period is now 6 days late. Is it normal for suprefact to delay my period arriving? I did a pregnancy test and it was negative so I know I am not pregnant. I have taken both the suprecur spray and suprefact injections in the past and my period had been slightly delayed (3 days max). Is a delay for this long normal.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Yes it can delay AF. There is no set length of time for this however so not possible to predict if and when it will arrive. If you have concerns re timings then give clinic a call to discuss.

Best wishes for your cycle  x


----------



## Hope4aMiracle (Nov 8, 2010)

Thank you. Popped into the clinic today and they said the same thing. I can feel today that my period is now on it's way so it's been delayed by just over a week if anybody else has the same concern and is reading this.


----------

